# Formatter disque externe depuis FAT32=>NTFS



## BugsBunnys (25 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour
J'ai un problème de confusion de format sur un DE externe
J'arrive avec Oracle Virtual Box à un moment où il va écrire finalement Windows sur mon Toshiba 500Go sauf qu'il me dit que pour faire ça il doit être formatté en NTFS ce qui n'est pas le cas. Le tuto dit qu'il faut qu'il soit formatté en FAT32 ce que j'ai fait mais l'écriture du coup est impossible dans ce format-là
Merci pour votre aide car cela semble être la dernière étape pour installer Windows 7


----------



## BugsBunnys (25 Octobre 2020)

Il y a bien un tuto mais suis perdu car c'est un clavier et une syntaxe PC et du coup je sais pas du tout comment faire en pratique
https://www.papergeek.fr/comment-faire-passer-un-disque-du-format-fat-32-au-ntfs-sans-le-formater-20234


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

Je crois qu'il y a très longtemps que Windows ne s'installe que sur du NTFS...
Le plus simple serait de le formatter en NTFS dans l'assistant d'install de Windows, au début avant qu'il ne commence à écrire sur le disque.


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> Le tuto dit qu'il faut qu'il soit formatté en FAT32 ce que j'ai fait mais l'écriture du coup est impossible dans ce format-là


Quel tuto et tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Une installation de Windows, c'est bien, oui, mais comment ?

Juste comme ça un peu de lecture, vu que tu parles de Virtual Box... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## BugsBunnys (25 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Quel tuto et tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Une installation de Windows, c'est bien, oui, mais comment ?
> 
> Juste comme ça un peu de lecture, vu que tu parles de Virtual Box... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


Je crois que c'est le tuto qui figure ici et auquel vous avez collaboré ou alors vous l'avez pris ailleurs je ne sais pas
Sur cette video en 5:32 et que j'ai téléchargé chez moi il est dit on ne peut plus clairement qu'il faut le formatter en FAT32 ou MSDOS(FAT) si on préfère. Il n'y a pas de possibilité de revenir en arrière pour le re-formatter en NTFS ? Virtual Box coince complètement si ce n'est pas NTFS et refuse d'installer Windows depuis la machine virtuelle. Impossible de faire des copies d'écran à ce niveau-là pour vous le montrer  par Cmd+Shift+ 4 car on n'est plus sous OS mais sous Windows
Il doit y avoir un truc que j'ai manqué car c'est bien écrit en noir sur blanc sur cette video et d'ailleurs _Utilitaires disque_ n'offre aucune possibilité de revenir en NTFS. Suis en rade du coup
P.S. La video provient peut-être d'ailleurs et s'intitule _Installer windows sur un disque externe depuis votre Mac_ et est de 2019

Comment peut-on re-formatter en NTFS depuis l'assistant d'install de Windows ? Là aussi quelque chose m'échappe car je l'ai pas vu


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> Je crois que c'est le tuto qui figure ici et auquel vous avez collaboré ou alors vous l'avez pris ailleurs je ne sais pas
> Sur cette video en 5:32 et que j'ai téléchargé chez moi il est dit on ne peut plus clairement qu'il faut le formatter en FAT32.


Quel que soit le tutoriel, il faut impérativement faire le formatage du disque dur USB en ayant sélectionné Table de partition GUID et le format FAT32 et en aucun cas dans le format NTFS ! Sorti de là, ce sera voué à un échec total.

Si tu veux vraiment installer une version de Windows 10 dans un disque dur externe, ne pas oublier que le boîtier USB doit-être dans le standard USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt. Tu ne dis rien de particulier sur ton Toshiba, est-il dans le standard 3.0 ?

Un conseil, je t'ai renvoyé sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...alors tu le suis à la lettre, tu as la vidéo très explicative durant toutes les étapes et que tu peux télécharger. Et je te conseille de passer en revue toutes les pages, car je donne régulièrement des compléments d'informations.

Je ne compte plus le nombre d'installations que j'ai fait, mais la dernière en date est très récente et avec du matériel très, très différent, voir la réponse #176. Eh oui, ce support USB est bien en version 3.0 et dans le protocole UASP pour une meilleure gestion des données.


----------



## BugsBunnys (25 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Quel que soit le tutoriel, il faut impérativement faire le formatage du disque dur USB en ayant sélectionné Table de partition GUID et le format FAT32 et en aucun cas dans le format NTFS ! Sorti de là, ce sera voué à un échec total.
> 
> Si tu veux vraiment installer une version de Windows 10 dans un disque dur externe, ne pas oublier que le boîtier USB doit-être dans le standard USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt. Tu ne dis rien de particulier sur ton Toshiba, est-il dans le standard 3.0 ?


C'est ce que j'ai fait, de le formater en FAT32 et de toute façon _Utilitaire disque_ n'offre pas d'autre possibilité.
quant au port c'est ce me semble de l'USB 3.0 vu le format de la prise qui se connecte sans problème sur mon Mac: c'est à cela qu'on les reconnaît et surtout l'intérieur est bleu ce qui semble un critère déterminant du USB 3.0
Lorsque je lance Boot Manager normalement d'après la video je devrais avoir un choix à 3 entrées==>
Au lieu d'avoir un choix à 3 entrées lesquelles sont depuis Boot Manager:
1° EFI DVD/CDROM (le bon)
2° EFI HARD Drive
3° EFI Internal Shell
..j'ai un intitulé beaucoup plus abscons en 1° mais qui y ressemble furieusement avec l'intitulé UEFI au lieu de EFI et si je clique dessus rien ne se passe comme install
il n'installe rien mais revient au shell comme si de rien n'était


----------



## BugsBunnys (26 Octobre 2020)

UEFI est un EFI sécurisé mais du coup je comprends pas pourquoi ça marche pas


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> quant au port c'est ce me semble de l'USB 3.0 vu le format de la prise qui se connecte sans problème sur mon Mac:


Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


BugsBunnys a dit:


> quant au port c'est ce me semble de l'USB 3.0 vu le format de la prise qui se connecte sans problème sur mon Mac


Si ton Mac possède des ports USB, c'est une chose, oui la couleur du cordon qui est de couleur bleu indique que c'est de l'USB 3.0, mais, mais, il faut impérativement que le boîtier soit dans le standard USB 3.0 et gère le protocole USAP. 

Type de boîtier qui ne pose aucun problème... https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîtier-disque-Argent-Arrow/dp/B00MNR17QY ...ou beaucoup moins cher... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B077XVTTJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ...pour info, le premier type de boîtier me sert pour mettre des SSD pour stocker mes données, le deuxième type me sert pour installer rapidement un SSD qui me servira de souffre-douleur pour faire des tests d'installation.

Je vais me répéter, il faut suivre à la lettre le tutoriel, celui que j'ai fait en vidéo dans ce message indique toutes les étapes par écrit, il faut les suivre et ne pas faire telle ou telle étape avant ou après une autre. Le lancement de Virtual Box doit se faire impérativement depuis la ligne de commande à exécuté depuis le Terminal, ne pas oublier de donner l'autorisation dans les Préférences Système pour le Terminal dans le passage ou justement tu as le type d'écran de ta réponse #7.

J'ai un ami qui vient de faire 2 installations en ayant utiliser un kit Transcend M2 et avec un adaptateur USB que je mentionne en réponse #176 contenant une barrette SSD Kingston et tout s'est bien passé.


----------



## BugsBunnys (26 Octobre 2020)

Je suis sous un MacBook Pro de 2015 avec Mojave dernière version, 16Go RAM et 2 processeurs qui a toujours très bien marché
Terminal a accès à tout mon disque. Le SSD est un Toshiba de 500Go donc marque connue et réputée mais malheureusement la doc est en.. japonais!! Mais j'imagine que le boitier est aux normes USB 3.0 même si j'ai un peu oublié mon japonais depuis le temps haha...
Pas de problème notoire rencontré jusqu'à présent dans des install précédentes sur mon Mac mais bien plutôt une remarque sur les logiciels et les installs en général:
—Il est très difficile d'englober tous les cas de figures, modèles de Mac et boitiers, version d'OS, types d'émulateur utilisé et leur version dans une demo avec tous les problèmes que chacun peut rencontrer dans son cas de figure particulier.
Je le sais car j'ai développé autrefois (j'ai arrêté ce type d'activité depuis!) un logiciel en free-lance que j'ai (un peu) vendu mais des fois, j'ai été obligé de rembourser certains clients car ça fonctionnait pas contre toute attente sur la configuration particulière de quelqu'un, aux USA ou ailleurs. La personne avait beau m'expliquer, j'essayais de reproduire son problème et au final je comprenais pourquoi ça marchait pour moi et tous mes autres clients et pas pour elle
_that's life_ donc quand vous me dites que ça marche généralement pour les gens ça m'étonne pas car c'est un problème courant que j'ai rencontré et qui m'a fait renoncer à la fabrication-vente de logiciels en free-lance. À moins d'être une grosse boite genre Adobe ou Apple ou quelques autres et d'employer des centaines de personnes, très difficile d'envisager tous les cas et ce genre de problème est particulier à l'informatique: on ne le rencontre pas ailleurs dans d'autres domaines.
En plus ces (grosses) boites gèrent et sont capables de gérer x versions (des fois des dizaines et des dizaines) de leur produit donc peuvent finir par trouver la version adéquate à votre problème ! Et la solution du coup
Sinon air connu, elles vous demandent d'attendre la prochaine MAJ


----------



## BugsBunnys (28 Octobre 2020)

Je reporte un topic trouvé sur le forum Oracle conseillant vivement de désactiver SIP avant d'installer Virtual Box et d'utiliser certaines versions plutôt que d'autres.
Effectivement j'ai eu le type d'erreurs signalées concernant le Kernel driver avec SIP toujours activé
https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=100399
Une fois SIP désactivé l'installation se passe sans problème
==>Ne pas oublier de le réactiver une fois l'installation terminée


----------



## BugsBunnys (28 Octobre 2020)

Comme dit le titre, sur les tutos c'est toujours simple
Après on découvre les problèmes et on essaie de les résoudre
Tant bien que mal...

1° Si on ne désactive pas SIP, l'installation de VirtualBox échouera en affichant "_Kernel Drive could not be loaded_"
2° Pensant que l'installation de Windows 7 revenait au même que Windows 10, je finis par tomber sur une note en bas de page disant que Oracle n'est pas compatible sous MacOS avec VirtualBox avec la version 7
Une fois téléchargé l'ISO de Windows 10 ça va mieux.
Jusqu'au moment où l'installateur affirme que Windows ne peut être installé que sur une partition NTFS alors que tout le monde dit qu'il faut une partition FAT32.
Si quelqu'un me sort de là et me permet d'aller jusqu'au bout de cette @#¨*%M d'installation de Windows 10, je lui accorderais ma reconnaissance à vie haha!
Voici le message de l'installateur Windows
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6r4lwlfmm28nl61/probleme partitionnement.jpg?dl=0


----------



## ericse (28 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Tu penses que c'est une bonne idée d'installer Windows dans la partition EFI ?


----------



## BugsBunnys (28 Octobre 2020)

Oui j'ai mal fait la copie d'écran: en fait la partition Windows ne s'installe ni sur EFI ni sur l'autre
Effectivement c'est sur l'autre partie qu'elle doit s'installer mais aucune n'est possible
Quand j'essaie l'install sur l'autre partition, j'ai droit à exactement le même message signalant que Windows ne peut s'installer que sur du NTFS alors que c'est du FAT 32
En plus des galères comme le clavier Windows qui ne sort pas chez moi la lettre 'M' lorsque j'appuie dessus, le fichier *bootcamp* devient inaccessible dès qu'on l'a utilisé une fois et une seule. Raison inconnue
Il faut faire un nettoyage complet de tout ce que VirtualBox a installé y compris dans la directory /private/var/root pour pouvoir remettre un nouveau fichier bootcamp.vmdk et tout recommencer
Rarement vu une galère pareille!


----------



## ericse (28 Octobre 2020)

Il faudra que j'essaye cette installation un jour pour le fun


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> Une fois SIP désactivé l'installation se passe sans problème
> ==>Ne pas oublier de le réactiver une fois l'installation terminée


Ah oui, par défaut chez moi le SIP est désactivé depuis le début et j'oublie de le préciser.


----------



## BugsBunnys (28 Octobre 2020)

Le problème est qu'après avoir mis Windows 10 comme ISO au lieu de Windows 7, il est impossible d'installer ledit Windows 10 car il me dit qu'il faut que ce soit formaté en NTFS pour ce faire!!!
Retour vers le futur ? Tout le monde dit -vous y compris bien sûr !- qu'il faut formater le disque externe en FAT32 ce qui semble logique et de toute façon l'option NTFS n'existe pas comme option possible sur _Utilitaire disque_ sous MAC
_y'a comme un défaut_ comme dirait le regretté Fernand Raynaud


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> Le problème est qu'après avoir mis Windows 10 comme ISO au lieu de Windows 7, il est impossible d'installer ledit Windows 10 car il me dit qu'il faut que ce soit formaté en NTFS pour ce faire!!!
> Retour vers le futur ? Tout le monde dit -vous y compris bien sûr !- qu'il faut formater le disque externe en FAT32 ce qui semble logique et de toute façon l'option NTFS n'existe pas comme option possible sur _Utilitaire disque_ sous MAC
> _y'a comme un défaut_ comme dirait le regretté Fernand Raynaud


Je vois que tu n'as toujours rien compris ! Cet après-midi je viens de faire une nouvelle installation de Windows 10 20H2, eh oui c'est le dernier fichier .iso officiel mis en ligne par Microsoft en utilisant ce matériel... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/post-13866467 ...et j'ai dû dépasser les 70 installations. Alors où est ton problème, mais a priori tu ne suis pas à la lettre le tutoriel et là je ne peux rien pour toi.

Alors à la base, il faut que le disque dur USB 3.0 soit formaté sous macOS en MS-DOS (FAT32) et ce n'est que durant l'installation de Windows que dans une fenêtre il faudra sélectionner la partition WIN10 en FAT32 pour la formater en NTFS. Je te conseille vivement de voir, revoir et revoir la vidéo que j'ai réalisé. Sorti de là, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec et tu resteras à la rue.

A voir, revoir, revoir et suivre impérativement toutes les étapes à lettre.... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## BugsBunnys (28 Octobre 2020)

Je signale pour tous les débutants en Win-dose -voire même en Winover-dose comme moi- et qui souhaiteraient installer depuis MacOS qu'il existe un forum Oracle avec des spécialistes


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Octobre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> Comme dit le titre, sur les tutos c'est toujours simple
> Après on découvre les problèmes et on essaie de les résoudre
> Tant bien que mal...
> 
> ...


J'ai installé virtual box avec Mac os X, windows 10 et Linux sous mon Mac pro sous Mojave, aucun soucis, je l'est fait avec un DVD d'installation, zéro problème.

C'est un peu bizarre que ça marche pas

Après faut pas rêver non plus, ça reste windows, donc des emmerdes dans tous les sens.


----------



## BugsBunnys (28 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> J'ai installé virtual box avec Mac os X, windows 10 et Linux sous mon Mac pro sous Mojave, aucun soucis, je l'est fait avec un DVD d'installation, zéro problème.
> 
> C'est un peu bizarre que ça marche pas
> 
> *Après faut pas rêver non plus, ça reste windows*, donc des emmerdes dans tous les sens.


J'en ai peur
quand je vois tous les gens qui parsèment les forums PC de leurs commentaires mi-figue mi-raisin sur win-overdose, je me dis que je vais remplacer mon ordi par un boulier

P.S. Moi j'ai pas de Dvd mais VirtualBox que j'utilise est la dernière version téléchargée et qu'on trouve sur le site Oracle et l'ISO Windows 10 vient directement du site de chez Microsoft


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> P.S. Moi j'ai pas de Dvd mais VirtualBox que j'utilise est la dernière version téléchargée et qu'on trouve sur le site Oracle et l'ISO Windows 10 vient directement du site de chez Microsoft


Et pourquoi tu crées un autre message ! Si tu fais une installation de Windows 10 dans un disque dur USB, tu as toutes les informations ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...de plus je t'ai répondu en long, en large et en travers dans ton autre message ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/formatter-disque-externe-depuis-fat32-ntfs.1346035/ ...mais tu ne comprends toujours pas que tu es dans l'erreur.

Tu tournes en rond et tu fais tourner aussi les autres en rond ! Tant que tu ne suivras pas à la lettre le tutoriel tu resteras à la rue. Tu peux créer 100 000 messages que ça ne changera rien au fait, qu'il faut en utilisant Virtual Box faire le formatage en FAT, sous macOS il faut choisir MS-DOS, car c'est la même chose, puis durant l'installation de Windows 10, dans cette fenêtre précise...





...il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition avec le nom qui a été donné avec Virtual Box, puis faire un clic sur Formater qui affichera cette nouvelle fenêtre...




...un clic sur OK affichera une demande de confirmation...




...après effacement le nom de WIN10 disparaîtra et c'est normal, un clic sur Suivant et l'installation se poursuivra...




Le tutoriel est assez clair, mais si tu ne le suis pas, personne ne pourra rien pour toi et tu n'y arriveras jamais ! Si tu as des messages d'erreur, c'est que tu ne suis pas le tutoriel, mot pour mot, à la lettre, que ton disque dur n'est pas en USB 3.0 UASP. Eh non, un cordon USB 3.0 ne suffit pas, si tu utilises un disque dur USB 2.0 avec un cordon USB 3.0, tu resteras à la rue. Je t'ai posé des questions sur ton matériel, mais tu restes laconique, car tu penses que. Non, soit tu possèdes le matériel requis, soit tu ne l'as pas.


----------



## BugsBunnys (29 Octobre 2020)

ok merci Locke je vais essayer
J'ai du effectivement rater une étape
Comment je peux savoir si mon disque externe Toshiba est en USB3.0 ? A priori le cable de liaison qui a l'intérieur bleu est bien un USB3.0, donc logiquement il devrait être en USB3.0 aussi. Il est récent aussi je viens de l'acheter et c'est marqué sur le boitier en carton *USB 3.0* suivi de caractères japonais donc ça devrait rouler!!
Je me trompe ?
P.S. Si jamais ça ne marchait pas, quelle disquette ou CD_ROM de Windows 10 dois-je acheter pour l'installer sur un disque externe ? Pardon mais là je confesse que j'y connais vraiment rien


----------



## BugsBunnys (29 Octobre 2020)

Ça progresse mais là il me sort qu'il est impossible d'installer Windows sur une partition GPT
Comprends pas parce que là c'est au bon endroit normalement: lecteur 0, partition2, type principal


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2020)

C'est bien, mais à la base est-ce que tu fais le bon formatage....




...comme celui-ci ? Ensuite, est-ce que tu as eu ces 2 écrans...





... ? Si tu as suivi à la lettre et mot pour mot le tutoriel, est-ce que *Lecteur 0 Partition 2: WIN10* portait bien le nom de WIN10 ?


----------



## BugsBunnys (29 Octobre 2020)

OK c'est bon.
Sur mon mac j'ai trouvé la solution: il faut bien formater les disques externes en FAT32, certes, mais surtout sélectionner dans Utilitaires disque "_Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR_)" au lieu de _Table de partition (GUID)_ bizarrement durant cette opération.
En tout cas en ayant fait cela chez moi, plus ayant désactivé le SIP auparavant, je suis arrivé à finalement installer puis démarrer Windows sur mon Toshiba externe (Youpiie!!) mais une foule de problèmes différents arrivent tout de suite dans la foulée:
1° Les claviers PC et Mac *sont très différents*. Et donc par exemple les touches qui règlent la luminosité de l'écran et le son qui sont habituelles sous Mac sont inefficaces en émulation Windows. Rien que celles-là, c'est du boulot pour les trouver et je les ai pas encore trouvées haha!
2° Pour émuler complètement Windows et Microsoft Explorer, il faudrait Internet donc le re-paramétrer totalement sous Windows pour qu'il y ait accès. Et ça je sais pas faire, je sais pas où chercher car suis totalement débutant en Windows.
_Est-ce que tu connais un ouvrage pour débutants en Windows qui permette de démarrer et faire des choses basiques très simples quand on n'y connaît rien comme moi ? _Qui explique simplement et clairement des choses basiques comme la config Internet et comment la paramétrer sous Windows plus des manips simples ?

Sinon, je tiens à te remercier pour ton tuto Locke et l'aide que tu m'as obligeamment fourni ici


----------



## BugsBunnys (30 Octobre 2020)

Oui oui
problème résolu disons à ma manière en formatant en MBP: possible que je n'ai pas suivi la bonne procédure et si tu as réussi à le formater ainsi c'est que ça doit marcher
En tout cas merci de ton aide: là j'ai Windows 10 installé mais un autre boulot commence car je ne connais rien à Windows donc il faut tout paramétrer de A jusqu'à Z.
Par hasard tu connais pas un bon forum PC-Windows analogue à celui-ci ?


----------



## BugsBunnys (31 Octobre 2020)

Ayant finalement réussi à installer Windows sur mon Toshiba externe 500Go, un  problème se pose
Comment paramétrer Internet sous Windows piloté par un ordi Mac sans carte Ethernet ?
Il me demande un pilote de carte réseau car il est incapable de la trouver et là c'est un problème
Je suis sous MacBookPro 2015 équipé de Mojave et la connexion Internet est totalement différente sous Windows que sous Mac où là ça s'est passé sans problème et en 3mn
Dans *Démarrer* puis sous l'option *Réseau, *apparaît une fenêtre où il me demande le numéro de téléphone utilisé pour se connecter à mon serveur Free comme sur les vieux modems avant ADSL et là je suis totalement perdu
Est-ce qu'on peut connecter un drive externe Windows à Internet alors qu'il n'y a pas de carte Ethernet sur mon Mac ?
Ça a l'air beaucoup plus compliqué de se connecter à Internet sous Windows que sous Mac
Il existe des tutos mais il semble qu'il faille déjà savoir quel pilote réseau choisir dans ce cas de figure, et là mystère et boule de gomme!
Merci de vos lumières


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

@BugsBunnys
Inutile de créer un nouveau message à chaque fois que tu as un problème, j'ai regroupé ici tous tes autres messages. Ton MBP de 2015 ne pose aucun problème dans la gestion matérielle qu'utilisera ta version de Windows. Ensuite à toi de faire l'effort de compréhension dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows pour savoir si tout est à jour. Le BA.BA sous Windows est de commencer en allant dans Paramètres/Windows Update et de faire toutes les mises à jour.

Et pour ton problème Réseau, tu es complètement à coté de la plaque, il n'y a jamais de n° de téléphone à entrer. Il va te falloir faire de gros efforts pour savoir comment fonctionne Windows et gentiment dit, mais fermement dit je te conseillerais de tout recommencer de relire le tutoriel du début à la fin, de bien lire et comprendre que l'on peut faire une installation dans un premier temps sans n° de license et sans internet. Tu peux très bien télécharger les pilotes/drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp et les stocker dans une clé USB en FAT32. Mais lis, relis, relis le tutoriel et toutes les réponses.


----------



## BugsBunnys (2 Novembre 2020)

Merci de ton aide mais j'y suis arrivé mais pas "exactement" de la manière dont tu dis et que tu prévoyais, ce qui n'est pas bien grave, pas grave du tout même: les tutos ne sont hélas pas universels, ne marchent pas à tous les coups et tout dépend de la config de chacun.
Pour ta gouverne, il a fallu télécharger un driverPack-Offline en _.exe_ qui permet au Mac émulé PC-Windows de voir la carte réseau sans quoi il ne la voit pas, chez moi en tout cas. Après une fois qu'il la voit, il affiche les différents réseaux WiFi à proximité dont le sien en l'occurrence celui de Free dont je me sers. Puis on rentre le code de sécurité Internet donné par Free qui permet de se connecter au réseau préféré de son provider: et ça a fini par marcher chez moi avec beaucoup d'huile de coude et d'opiniâtreté.
Quant au N° de téléphone à rentrer (bizarre en effet que Windows affiche un message qui a l'air de dater d'il y a 20 ans!)  ce sont vraisemblablement des restes de très vieilles configs réseaux d'autrefois où il y avait besoin d'un tel pour actionner le modem. Je sais pas pourquoi c'est toujours là mais ça y est en tout cas, preuve à l'appui j'ai fait une copie d'écran pour le fun!
Je suis en train de rédiger un tuto alternatif -qui se servira du tien bien entendu car le tien est très clair et méthodique-  pour permettre de faire face à certaines situations non prévues! Les bugs et les situations non prévues sont légions en informatique et l'installation de Windows en comporte plusieurs, en tout cas chez moi alors que mon Mac est de 2015 avec une config sans problème jusqu'ici! Jusqu'ici  ça veut pas dire pour l'éternité: après on bricole avec plus ou moins de succès mais j'y suis arrivé.
Merci en tout cas


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2020)

BugsBunnys a dit:


> Pour ta gouverne, il a fallu télécharger un driverPack-Offline en _.exe_ qui permet au Mac émulé PC-Windows de voir la carte réseau sans quoi il ne la voit pas, chez moi en tout cas.


Ma gouverne aurait bien savoir ce que tu as comme Mac, qui nous est totalement inconnu, si ton disque dur est bien en USB 3.0 et si possible gérant le protocole UASP, mais tu n'as jamais donné ces informations.

Par défaut, si le WiFi ne fonctionne pas, un simple câble Ethernet permet d'avoir une connexion directe, ce qui permet de faire toutes les mises à jour officielles de chez Microsoft. De plus, pour que le WiFi fonctionne correctement, dans un premier temps il faut avoir copié les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB en FAT32 depuis Assistant Boot Camp, voir le bas du message #2 ou utiliser le logiciel Brigadier. Pour finir, il faut impérativement dans le menu Démarrer de Windows, lancer l'application Apple Software Update qui fera une mise à jour dudit logiciel et une mise à jour du pilote WiFi qui porte généralement le nom de Broadcom.


BugsBunnys a dit:


> Puis on rentre le code de sécurité Internet donné par Free qui permet de se connecter au réseau préféré de son provider: et ça a fini par marcher chez moi avec beaucoup d'huile de coude et d'opiniâtreté.


Ca c'est le protocole classique de connexion, tu n'apprends rien à personne et pour info je suis chez Free.


BugsBunnys a dit:


> Quant au N° de téléphone à rentrer (bizarre en effet que Windows affiche un message qui a l'air de dater d'il y a 20 ans!) ce sont vraisemblablement des restes de très vieilles configs réseaux d'autrefois où il y avait besoin d'un tel pour actionner le modem. Je sais pas pourquoi c'est toujours là mais ça y est en tout cas, preuve à l'appui j'ai fait une copie d'écran pour le fun!


J'aimerais bien voir cette fameuse copie écran, car en plus de 70 installations, je n'ai jamais rien vu de tel !


----------



## BugsBunnys (5 Novembre 2020)

Oui j'ai vérifié mon disque est bien USB 3.0 puisque c'est écrit sur la boite Toshiba à côté des caractères japonais: pas de doute là dessus! Mon Mac est un MacBookPro tout ce qu'il y a de classique et datant de 2015, donc qu'on peut encore l' ouvrir ou le faire ouvrir si on veut changer quelque chose à l'intérieur comme SSD, nettoyer ventilos, changer la batterie et le reste. Je pourrais te donner les références exactes mais je pense que c'est suffisant.
Après ce modèle, les tout derniers modèles sont monoblocs donc si on veut faire des réparations il faut l'envoyer à Amsterdam et pour cela il faut AppleCare qui coute cher! Ça prend du temps et coute plein de sous alors que changer une batterie ou un SSD ou nettoyer des ventilos  c'est du domaine du possible, en temps et en argent...
Sinon j'ai essayé la connexion directe par cable Ethernet mais ça ne marchait pas et même chez Free ça les a étonné et ils étaient en panne de réponse. Semble-t-il que ce disque externe, 'il doit "voir la carte réseau" avant de pouvoir se connecter mais là je manque d'info pour savoir qu'est-ce que veut dire exactement "*voir la carte réseau*" depuis un SSD externe, sauf que lorsqu'il ne la voit pas le cher boitier, pas d'Internet!
Effectivement j'aurais pu utiliser le brigadier que tu mets gracieusement à disposition des internautes mais j'ai utilisé le DriverPack_Offline et là il s'est mis à "_voir la carte réseau_" et du coup donc j'ai pu me connecter à Free
Bon le principal c'est que ça marche non ?
Re-merci pour ton aide et tes conseils


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2020)

Hmmmm, notre croqueur de carottes ne serait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


frankie00 par hasard  ?


----------

